# Soil Test Advice



## swimm397 (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got my soil test back, and it looks bad. Brand new home, wasn't able to do much this past season.

Took 15 samples total, 5 from each section of lawn, all about the same sqft.


----------



## swimm397 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## swimm397 (Dec 27, 2018)

Alright just copy and pasting this from what they sent me. Cant get my images to show.

Ph: 8.3
NO3-N (lbs/A): 11
Soil Test P Index: 5 (2 ppm)
Soil Test K Index: 215 (108 ppm)

- Test - - Interpretation - - Requirement - - Recommendations and Comments -
pH Adequate No Lime Required 
Nitrogen Deficient 1 lbs/1000 sq. ft. N
Phosphorus Deficient 2.5 lbs/1000 sq. ft. P2O5 annually
Potassium Deficient 1 lbs/1000 sq. ft. K2O annually

The pH level is high at 8.3. Apply 40 lbs per 1000 sqft of sulfur right now. This is a one-time application until your next soil test in a few years.
Nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium are all needed. Apply 10 lbs per 1000 sqft of a 10-20-10 fertilizer right now.
In early May, start applying urea to supply nitrogen throughout the growing season. If using a 34-0-0 urea, the application rate is 3 lbs per 1000 sqft. If using a 46-0-0 urea, the application rate is 2 lbs per 1000 sqft-
. Apply this once a month from early May to early September. Water it in after application.


----------



## swimm397 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm in a similar boat but I'm not as deficit. I'm putting down 10-20-20 at the same rate next week.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would follow their recommendations for P and K. I would not do the 40lb / ksqft of sulfur at once. That amount at once could kill your lawn. I think the max is around 5-10lb/ksqft per year.

Sulfur might lower your pH but it depends on other factors that they did not test.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> I would follow their recommendations for P and K. I would not do the 40lb / ksqft of sulfur at once. That amount at once could kill your lawn. I think the max is around 5-10lb/ksqft per year.
> 
> Sulfur might lower your pH but it depends on other factors that they did not test.


@g-man I read tonight that nitrogen this early is counter in that it promotes leaf growth while the roots should be strengthening. Could you please offer perspective? Would late spring be best? Cool season grass...


----------



## swimm397 (Dec 27, 2018)

Any suggestions on sulfer products? Im new to all of this so I want to make sure i get the right stuff.


----------

